# Intel lobt AMDs "Fusion" + Intel will neues Lizensabkommen mit Nvidia



## Cayman XT (3. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorab: Die News über das Lizenzabkommen ist zwar schon ein paar Tage alt, aber zusammen mit den neuen Erkenntnissen ist sie für mich zumindest interessanter ...

Vor wenigen Tagen gab Intel, laut Hartware, bekannt, dass sie bereit seien sich mit Nvidia zu Einigen um Platz für ein neues Lizenzabkommen zu schaffen. Und zwar benötige Intel Nvidias Know-How[FONT=arial, helvetica][FONT=arial, helvetica]  im Grafiklösungsbereich und des Parallel Processings, um AMDs  CPU- / GPU-Hybriden der Fusion-Reihe die Stirn bieten zu können. Nvidia will hingegen[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=arial, helvetica][FONT=arial, helvetica][FONT=arial, helvetica] Core-Logic-Sets für [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=arial, helvetica][FONT=arial, helvetica][FONT=arial, helvetica]Intels neueste Core-iX-Reihe anbieten, konnte dies aber nicht tun, da sich laut Intel[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=arial, helvetica][FONT=arial, helvetica][FONT=arial, helvetica] ein Lizenzabkommen von 2004 nicht auf CPUs mit integrierten Speichercontrollern beziehe. [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=arial, helvetica][FONT=arial, helvetica][FONT=arial, helvetica]Nvidia [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=arial, helvetica][FONT=arial, helvetica][FONT=arial, helvetica]könne nun Patente zur Lizenzierung anbieten, um im Austausch das eigene Portfolio zu stärken, da sie sonst in der Hinsicht anscheinend keine andere Möglichkeit hätten. [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=arial, helvetica][FONT=arial, helvetica]Eine "außergerichtliche Beilegung der langjährigen Konflikte zwischen beiden Firmen" sei deswegen bald zu erwarten, so [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=arial, helvetica][FONT=arial, helvetica]Uche Orji, Analyst der Firma UBS Securities.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Heute habe ich dann auf Fudzilla erfahren, dass Intel AMDs "Brazos" bei ihrem Ersteindruck positiv bewertet haben sollen, laut einer Quelle von Fudzilla, die angeblich mit beiden Firmen zusammenarbeite.

Intel findet Brazos angeblich gut und respektiere die Plattform, so Quellen, die angeblich anonym bleiben wollen. Laut Fudzilla sei dies für AMD das erste Mal, dass sie etwas hätten was Intel im mobilen Markt einen harten Wettkampf bieten könnte.

(Der Rest war nur der übliche Fudzilla-Kram wie Intel vs. AMD, obwohl die Produkte noch nicht einmal draußen sind und sowas halt .)

Meine Meinung: Ich denke es war ein kluger Schachzug von Intel AMDs "Brazos" zu loben um das mit Nvidia vom Rampenlicht zu nehmen. Ich hoffe, dass wir, die Kunden, im Endeffekt von all dem profitieren.

MfG 'XT

Quellen: Intel & Nvidia zusammen gegen AMD? - News Hartware.net
Intel thinks Brazos Fusion is a good thing
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. Dezember 2010)

Intel will alles haben und nix geben.


----------



## cubbi223 (3. Dezember 2010)

Sie haben ja auf fast alles.

Nur den Grafik sektor haben sie verpennt. nun muss man Patente einkaufen um schnell was gegen Fusion aufstellen zu können


----------



## MysticBinary82 (3. Dezember 2010)

Verpennt hat es Intel ja noch nicht, denn sie sind ja noch immer Markführer im GPU segment. Auch wenn dort klar nur die IGPs punkten. ob sie genutzt werden oder nicht spielt erstmal keine rolle.


----------



## Lyran (3. Dezember 2010)

"Marktführer sein" und "den größen Marktanteil halten" sind für mich zwei verschiedene paar Schuhe. Die Intel IGPs sind seit jeher grottenlangsam, werden heiß und bieten keine ordentlichen Auflösungen über externe Ausgänge zB an Notebooks. Aus technischer Sicht also nicht gerade attraktiv, aber halt in jedem Gammelnotebook und Office-PC drin.


----------



## Rollora (3. Dezember 2010)

cubbi223 schrieb:


> Sie haben ja auf fast alles.
> 
> Nur den Grafik sektor haben sie verpennt. nun muss man Patente einkaufen um schnell was gegen Fusion aufstellen zu können


achso?

Weiterträumen bitte. Der absolute Leader im Grafiksegment (nach Verkaufszahlen) lacht sich doch ins Fäustchen, immerhin war man mit Grafikchip und Prozessor auf einem Träger Jahre vor AMD, Sandy Bridge kommt auch lange vor AMD, man hat einen gewissen Vorsprung und bei Fusion vs Sandy Bridge siehts auch so aus, dass letzterer zwar weniger stark ist bei Grafikanwendungen, aber deutlich schneller bei "normaler" Arbeitslast. Welchen Prozessor würden wohl nichtspieler Bevorzugen. Immerhin 90% der PCs. Und ein Spieler würde wohl eh trotzdem weiterhin die Grafikkarte bevorzugen


Lyran schrieb:


> "Marktführer sein" und "den größen Marktanteil  halten" sind für mich zwei verschiedene paar Schuhe. Die Intel IGPs sind  seit jeher grottenlangsam, werden heiß und bieten keine ordentlichen  Auflösungen über externe Ausgänge zB an Notebooks. Aus technischer Sicht  also nicht gerade attraktiv, aber halt in jedem Gammelnotebook und  Office-PC drin.


Du sprichst von Technologieführerschaft. Das ist ein anderes Blatt, ja. BTW: die Intel IGPs sind denen von AMD schon seit längerem mehr als ebenbürtig in vielen Bereichen. Derzeitige IGPs schlagen in vielen Spielen die derzeitigen AMD IGPs (und verlieren wieder in anderen knapp)


----------



## Superwip (3. Dezember 2010)

> Intel IGPs sind seit jeher grottenlangsam, werden heiß und bieten keine ordentlichen Auflösungen über externe Ausgänge zB an Notebooks.


 
Grottenlahm? Na ja, sehr schnell sind sie nicht aber die Clarkdale/Arrandale IGPs gehören zu den schnellsten aktuellen IGPs und können es auch etwa gut mit nVidias ION aufnehmen

Werden heiß? Selbst bei geringer Abwärme mit einem kleinen Passivkühlkörper kein Wunder; die TDP der Sandy Bridge IGP dürfte für sich betrachtet auch deutlich unter 10W liegen was man aber nur grob schätzen kann da sie ja nicht isoliert vorliegt; die sparsamsten eizelnen IGPs haben eine TDP von unter 3W womit sie alles schlagen, was AMD und nVidia zur Zeit zu bieten haben

Bieten keine ordentlichen Auflösungen über externe Ausgänge?
Bei aktuellen ja, das wird sich aber bei den Sandy Bridge IGPs ändern...

Ein weiterer großer Nachteil sind aber die grottigen Treiber

Ich will damit nicht sagen, dass Intel tolle GPUs baut aber sie sind auch nicht sehr viel schlechter als die Konkurrenzmodelle und haben im mobilen Bereich sicher eine Existenzberechtigung


----------



## Hackman (3. Dezember 2010)

Ich finde es ja schon ein armselig, dass nichtmal deine Quelle bei Hartware weiß, dass es Lizen*z*ierung heißt (Duden ist Dein Freund). Aber das ist halt die neue Generation von News-Praktikanten mit generationsbedingter Rechtschreibresistenz, bei PCGH ist das ja auch nicht anders.
Ich dachte erst, es wäre dein Fauxpas, aber du hast es ja nur übernommen 
Zum Thema: Naja, Gerüchte von einem Analysten, für mich klang es zuerst so als wäre das was handfestes. Mir sind ohnehin alle Leute suspekt, die ein "****" im Namen tragen.

Edit: Zur Klarstellung: ich wollte nur die Quelle/Redaktion bei Hartware durch den Kakao ziehen mit meiner Aussage, Caymans Artikel ist durchaus lobenswert, und dass er nen Fehler übernimmt, das passiert mir auch. Find's nur immer peinlich und irgendwie auch beunruhigend dass in Redaktionen zunehmend Rechtschreibtolerante am Werke sind.


----------



## Gast1111 (3. Dezember 2010)

Lizenzierung
Nach Wikipedia ist das dazugehörige Verb lizenzieren.
mfg


----------



## Rocksteak (3. Dezember 2010)

Interessante News, was ihr wieder mit eurer Rechtschreibung habt...


----------



## Pagz (3. Dezember 2010)

Verstehe ich auch nicht. Der User macht sich da riesen Mühe und schreibt eine halbe Seite lang eine News und machtsogar noch die Emblems dazu, damit es schön zu lesen ist und was macht ihr(manche zumindest)? Ich meckert, weil er ein Wort(!) falsch übernommen hat und fangt gleich wieder mit der angeblichen 





> generationsbedingter Rechtschreibresistenz


 an, sowas ist doch nur noch lächerlich
Wenn ihr denkt, dass ihr es besser könnt, dann macht es, aber hier den Mr. Perfekt spielen, sowas kotzt mich echt an
So jetzt aber back to Topic:
Intel vs. Nvidia entspannt sich; AMD vs Intel entspannt sich...
Also wenn das nicht nur gespielt ist, könnten davon vielleicht sogar wircklich mal die Kunden profitieren


----------



## ATIFan22 (3. Dezember 2010)

Mhh, ich muss dieser Diskussion zumindest zum Teil zustimmen.
Ich habe zurzeit nur Erfahrungen mit GMA 950,3100,3150 und x4500, vor allem aber mit der 3150, da ich diese selbst in meinem Netbook habe.
und ich kann mit Sicherheit sagen es ist mit Abstand das schlechteste Produkt im Grafiksegment( okay ist ja eine APU, wie auch immer ) was ich jemals besessen habe

Abgesehen von der miserablen Leistungsfähigkeit, die Atom mit IGP abliefern, zu den fehlenden Features der GMA 3150 muss ich "superwip" und seiner Kritik an den Treibern zustimmen. 
Abgesehen von den Problemen in spielen, stürzt der Treiber unter Aero regelmäßig ab, es entstehen Grafikfehler auch auf dem Desktop, der Treiber stürzt reproduzierbar bei dem wiedererwecken aus dem S3 Mode.
Ich habe schon mehrere Treiber von Intel und HP ( subvendor ) ausprobiert, der neuste Treiber hat zumindest Frezze bei der Videowiedergabe verhindert.


----------



## Superwip (3. Dezember 2010)

Alles in allem auf jeden Fall eine gute Entwicklung; möglicherweise haben wir bald Ivy Bridge CPUs mit nVidia IGP in unseren Laptops auch die größere Auswahl bei Chipsätzen ist sicher keine Fehlentwicklung, auch hier vor allem im mobilen Bereich aber eventuell auch wenn es etwa um OC geht oder darum die IGP und eine dezitierte GraKa paralell zu nutzen


----------



## Cayman XT (3. Dezember 2010)

So, das "*Z*" ist gefixt und ich denke, wenn's jetzt kein Tippfehler war sondern ein Allgemeiner wie bei der Lizen*z*, dann bin ich jederzeit für Korrekturen offen . Trotzdem bedanke ich mich auch für die positiven Feedbacks ^^...

MfG


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. Dezember 2010)

Intel XD

Dauer nicht lange kommt bald der Atom+ der auch eine IPG hat und dann noch besser sein soll und bla bla bla...

Ach intel gibt es mal was was ihr habr aber so gern haben wollt...tut einen ja fast leid..


----------



## Superwip (3. Dezember 2010)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Intel XD
> 
> Dauer nicht lange kommt bald der Atom+ der auch eine IPG hat und dann noch besser sein soll und bla bla bla...
> 
> Ach intel gibt es mal was was ihr habr aber so gern haben wollt...tut einen ja fast leid..


 
?

Was ist eine IPG?
IPG ? Wikipedia
ergibt keinen Sinn...

Wenn du "IGP" meinst: es gibt schon ATOMs mit IGP, sogar mit einer im Chip integrierten

Die ATOM Architektur ist aber so hoffnungslos langsam und primitiv das ich vermute, dass Intel einen Fusion Konkurrent weniger auf ihr sondern eher auf einer anderen Architektur aufbaut die leistungsfähiger ist; egal was man für eine IGP dazubastelt, der ATOM dürfte kaum in der Lage sein Fusion leistungsmäßig zu gefärden


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. Dezember 2010)

Superwip schrieb:


> ?
> 
> Was ist eine IPG?
> IPG ? Wikipedia
> ...



Man kann auch kleinlich sein....

Man das war auch so gemeint das Intel dann eine NEUEN Atom von mir aus Atom2 raus bringt der so was ähnnliches ist wie AMD´s Fusion.


----------



## Superwip (3. Dezember 2010)

Ich denke nicht, dass sie einen ATOM 2 herausbringen- spätestens wenn jeder den Leistungsunterschied zwischen einem ATOM und einem FUSION Gerät gesehen hat dürfte der Atom endgültig zu einem Inbegriff für schwache Leistung werden- nach dieser Blamage wird man einen Fusion Konkurrenten daher nicht nur auf Basis einer komplett anderen Architektur sondern auch unter einem neuen Namen aufbauen- der "ATOM 2" hätte damit nichtsmehr mit dem klassischen ATOM zu tun... Aber du hast schon recht, mittelfristig wird Intel irgendwie versuchen sich das Netbooksegment zurückzuholen


----------



## thysol (3. Dezember 2010)

Ich finde diese Entscheidung von Intel absolut Lobenswert vorallem dass sie an Nvidia's Parallel Processing Know-How interessiert sind.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Dezember 2010)

Tja, wenn man nichts selbst entwickeln kann, muss eben eingekauft werden.


----------



## thysol (3. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, wenn man nichts selbst entwickeln kann, muss eben eingekauft werden.



Intel hat schon sehr viel entwickelt. Sie koennen ja auch nicht in allen Bereichen super sein. Ausserdem kaufen die nicht ein sondern tauschen.


----------



## ForceOne (4. Dezember 2010)

Hackman schrieb:


> Ich finde es ja schon ein armselig, dass nichtmal deine Quelle bei Hartware weiß, dass es Lizen*z*ierung heißt (Duden ist Dein Freund). Aber das ist halt die neue Generation von News-Praktikanten mit generationsbedingter Rechtschreibresistenz, bei PCGH ist das ja auch nicht anders.
> Ich dachte erst, es wäre dein Fauxpas, aber du hast es ja nur übernommen
> Zum Thema: Naja, Gerüchte von einem Analysten, für mich klang es zuerst so als wäre das was handfestes. Mir sind ohnehin alle Leute suspekt, die ein "****" im Namen tragen.
> 
> Edit: Zur Klarstellung: ich wollte nur die Quelle/Redaktion bei Hartware durch den Kakao ziehen mit meiner Aussage, Caymans Artikel ist durchaus lobenswert, und dass er nen Fehler übernimmt, das passiert mir auch. Find's nur immer peinlich und irgendwie auch beunruhigend dass in Redaktionen zunehmend Rechtschreibtolerante am Werke sind.




Findest du dich nicht ein bisschen armselig???

Wegen eines Fehlers, so etwas zu schreiben?

Wir sind hier in einer Community und nicht bei der F.A.Z. (Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung).

Werd Deutschlehrer oder sonst was, aber rege dich bitte nicht über einen kleinen Fehler auf.

Schließlich schriebt sonst bald keiner mehr was, wenn es immer nur solche Sprüche gibt, bei kleinen Fehlern.

Zu solchen sage ich nur: ROFL!!


PS. Danke für den Bericht 


EDIT: Ja ich weiß was du noch dazugeschrieben hast. Denke nur mal drüber nach bevor du was schreibst!!!


Achja, und wieso bitte: generationsbedingte Rechtschreibresistenz??? Ich denke nicht das es an der "Generation" liegt, sondern an Lehrer und CO. die völlig überbezahlt sind und überwiegend auf gut Deutsch gesagt:" nur die Eier schaukeln".

Ich bin 17 Jahre alt und befinde mich aktuell in einer Ausbildung und bin Geschäftsführer eines kleinen Unternehmens, und mein "toller" Berufsschullehrer zum Beispiel, denkt einfach mal er ist der große Macker, weil er den Schei* studiert hat, allerdings geht dieser Mann 5x die Woche morgens um 8:00 Uhr zur Arbeit und hat um 13:10 Uhr (spätestens) Feierabend, ab und zu werden dann nochmal Klausuren aus alten Abschlussprüfungen zusammengebastelt (dauer: ca. 30-40 min. ca. 1x in 1,5 Wochen)
Dazu kommen natürlich noch die Pausen, denn zwischen 8:00 Uhr und 13:10 Uhr, gibt es ja noch 40 minuten Pause.

Also 5h 10m - 40m Pause = grandiose 4h 30m hat dieser Mann ca. zu arbeiten und bekommt 2.500,00 € Netto jeden Monat auf sein Konto.

(nebenbei gesagt ist dieser Lehrer eine absolute NUll, auf einwände werden gar nicht eingegangen)

Also Lehrer die keinen Bock auf Ihren lockeren und gut bezahlten Job haben, sollten einfach nicht Unterrichten, denn diese bilden die Menschen von Morgen aus!!

WICHTIG: Diese Aussage/n von mir sollen nicht Pauschal sein, ich weiß das es Lehrer gibt, die sich bestens auf Ihren Unterricht vorbereiten und wirklich Zeit investieren.
Auch diese Lehrer habe ich erlebt, allerdings leider nur 1 von ca. 60 Lehrern die ich seit der 8. klasse hatte.


Nehmt es mir nocht übel, aber das musste mal gesagt werde.


----------



## Blackstacker (4. Dezember 2010)

das intel eigenständig nicht in der lage ist den Fusion Produkten von AMD konkurenz zu bieten war schon lange klar.

AMD hat lange grosse geheimnisse um die leistung von Fusion gemacht und das sicherlich nicht ohne grund 

sehr überzeugend ist die leistung wenn man sich mal die Atom konkurrenten Ontario und Zacate ansieht die es sogar teilweise mit einem Core i3 aufnehmen können und das bei einem verbrauch von 9-18 Watt


----------



## klaerchen (4. Dezember 2010)

@ Hackmann

Das hättest Du lieber nicht erwähnen sollen: schlechte (nicht vorhandene) Rechtschreibung. Uih jui jui...! Da hast Du echt in ein Wespennest gestochen!

99% aller Internetforen sind rechtschreib- und grammatikfreie Zonen. Tja, leider... 

Mal sehen, ob ich jetzt auch einen "drauf bekomme" (hab' aber ein dickes Fell).


----------



## Parzival (4. Dezember 2010)

Also das im nächsten Jahr im Netbooksegment AMD regiert ist ja ziemlich wahrscheinlich. Aber dann wird Inter sicher wieder mit was kontern. Muss sich ja immer ein bisschen abwechseln. Das kann ja zumindest für den Endkunden nur positiv sein. 
Aber das sich Intel und Nvidia jetzt verbrüdern finde ich nicht so toll. Ich hoffe bloß das es nicht zu zwei konkurrierenden Systemen ala Intel+Nvidia vs. AMD kommt. Das wäre für den Entkunden bestimmt nicht vorteilhaft. Wenn so die Vielfalt am Markt verloren geht, werden sich auch irgendwann die Spielentwickler auf ein System einschießen.


----------



## Hackman (4. Dezember 2010)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Findest du dich nicht ein bisschen armselig???
> Werd Deutschlehrer oder sonst was, aber rege dich bitte nicht über einen kleinen Fehler auf.


Wer regt sich hier (unnötig) auf? Merkste was?
Im Ggs zu dir bin ich auch nicht persönlich geworden.


----------



## Cayman XT (5. Dezember 2010)

So, ich will jetzt mal eben was klarstellen. Ich hab' wirklich nichts gegen Leute, die sich bemühen den Wert von Rechtschreibung und Grammatik aufrecht zu erhalten. Heute ist es nur ein Fehler und morgen schon die neue Rechtschreibung. Andererseits verstehe ich auch die Leute, die den Inhalt und die Mühe für wichtiger halten. Im Endeffekt sollten wir uns aber dennoch auf das Thema konzentrieren und Leute ihre Verbesserungsvorschläge und Meinungen gönnen. Immerhin geht es bei Diskussionen auch nur um Perfektion der für die Allgemeinheit richtigen und für die Orientierung wichtigen Meinung (Hoffe ist klar was ich hiermit meine ).



ForceOne schrieb:


> PS. Danke für den Bericht



Immerdoch gern .

MfG


----------



## Bummsbirne (5. Dezember 2010)

...mit 17 Geschäftsführer....in dem alter gibt es noch den sogenannten "Taschengeldparagraphen".
Ausführender Geschäftsführer bist du sicher NICHT! Aber, dass besonders Berufsschullehrer überbezahlt sind ist meiner Meinung nach wirklich so. Für das was die leisten...naja....B2T

@Topic: Ist doch gut so ein Lizenzabkommen. Für uns Kunden entstehen dadurch immer leistungsfähigere Komponenten. Und da AMD jetzt laut Intel was gutes im petto (schreibt man das so?) hat, ist doch gut. Es wird sich glaub ich in dieser Hinsicht  nur Gutes fuer uns Kunden entwickeln. Nicht nur in Sachen Preisgestaltung.


----------



## Dipsy2.0 (5. Dezember 2010)

-> Seien wir ehrlich Grundsätzlich profitieren wir alle davon das Intel und AMD um die Krone kämpfen.

-> Und so soll das auch bleiben


----------



## TheMF6265 (5. Dezember 2010)

Parzival schrieb:


> Also das im nächsten Jahr im Netbooksegment AMD regiert ist ja ziemlich wahrscheinlich.


würd ich nicht so optimistisch sehen, AMD hatte schon öfters die Technologieführerschaft, konnte aber nicht wirklich viel damit anfangen 
Intel findet schon seine wege um den massiven Einsatz von Fusion zu unterbinden, keine Sorge...


----------

